
Infographics: Operation Costs in CPU Clock Cycles - signa11
http://ithare.com/infographics-operation-costs-in-cpu-clock-cycles/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Right branch of if on superscalar should cost 0 cycles since corrrect branch
prediction basically removes the if.

Also the first few operations could arguablly be said to "cost" 0 cycles in
Out-Of-Order superscalar provided that other instructions are able to execute
independently.

------
pritambarhate
I really enjoy reading these ithare articles. They are so packed with
information!

